# Bitches fighting



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

No suggestions but figured I'd comment on your post to bump it up a bit. 

My mom used to breed Rhodesians back when I was younger and one of the females was not a fan of my golden. It didn't get better and eventually we placed the golden with my grandma. This is why I won't bring another bitch into my household when I already have one. I couldn't stand the thought of it not going well!

Good luck and hopefully you find a solution or a placement home that will help America still reach her potential!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would like to make a comment about this. I have heard that the worst fights are between females. Heard this from my breeder friends.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

gdgli said:


> I would like to make a comment about this. I have heard that the worst fights are between females. Heard this from my breeder friends.


Dogs are like humans that way. Two men can duke it out and then get a beer together afterward, but if two women look at each other sideways, they are enemies for life!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Goodness, there are so many moving parts here that it is hard to pin down which is which. Bitch fighting is the worst and can be never ending - where as the boys duke it out, decide who is on top, and move on. I had one retired girl who would never give up her position as top girl and hated her daughters once they came of age to breed. She never got over it. 

My advise would be to send one, or both young girls to other homes for 4 weeks. If you have a friend, sister, cousin, another breeder that could take one that could give you a break and see if that calms down the house hold. It could be that mom (who now has new pups to attend) has kept these two girls in line in the past without you realizing their desire for a higher rank. Once mom returns to her top dog status she may keep the peace again.

My second advise is for you to be the biggest, baddest bitch in the house. This is not usually needed with goldens but dogs are dogs. Without any abuse, I would put both young girls into hard training and a return to basics. This is not cookie training but hard work. Keep both crated at all times except for potty or work time. Put the crates close enough to see each other but not close enough to fight. Make the work very challenging. Lots of pressure to both work the body and the mind. This will give them something else to think about other than increasing their position in the pack. Any fighting, or rushing the other crate, growling, etc deserves punishment from you. I once broke up a girl fight with my ROAR of anger. I came at them both like I was going to skin them alive and they ran for cover. Crap! Baddest Bitch position was already taken at my house! While these two girls never liked each other they learned to tolerate each other. 

I am concerned about the girls fighting over people. That tells me that some members of your family might not be higher in status than one or both of these girls.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Trying to keep two intact girls of similar age under the same roof can prove very difficult if you're not going to jump on them at the slightest sign of pecking at each other. The bottom line is they will most likely squabble with each other for life and it won't ever be settled. The easiest solution is to place one of them in another home.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Yup. Sadly, that's what we've decided to do. We are going to place the 11-month old, America. I'm very sad about it, but I will be relieved when this tension is over.    It's really sad because she's such a sweet, wonderful girl, happy all the time, good with everyone except her sister, whom she has for some reason decided is her mortal enemy.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Leslie B said:


> Goodness, there are so many moving parts here that it is hard to pin down which is which. Bitch fighting is the worst and can be never ending - where as the boys duke it out, decide who is on top, and move on. I had one retired girl who would never give up her position as top girl and hated her daughters once they came of age to breed. She never got over it.
> 
> My advise would be to send one, or both young girls to other homes for 4 weeks. If you have a friend, sister, cousin, another breeder that could take one that could give you a break and see if that calms down the house hold. It could be that mom (who now has new pups to attend) has kept these two girls in line in the past without you realizing their desire for a higher rank. Once mom returns to her top dog status she may keep the peace again.
> 
> ...


Good post, other than the part about the family members. But we're not going to go through all that you suggest, because even if we achieved some detente, we would probably never be able to completely trust them together. Best to just place her. I'm very sad about it because I love her, but frankly we would remove her from our breeding program anyway, so we might as well place her.   

Thanks everyone. Mods can delete this thread since we've made up our minds. It doesn't need any more comments.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thread closed at OP's request


----------

